# Craigslist Butcher pigs



## Bubbas Boys (Apr 11, 2013)

So, can some one tell me how the folks on craigslist can sell a 250 lb butcher ready hog for $275 and not be losing. If what I am understanding is correct from this forum, you should have about 800 lbs of feed in one at that weight. What are folks paying for there feed, maybe the feed i have found is too high. Opinions?


----------



## ImpulsiveFarmer (Jan 14, 2014)

I have no idea. I never see people selling these pigs enmass, so I assume these are people who have one or two pigs they need to get rid of fast. Even with me supplementing feed with pasture, milk, and apples I can't sell a pig for that. 

That or they got them real cheap at auction and are trying to turn a quick profit.


----------



## LivingstoneFarm (Jul 28, 2013)

Bubbas Boys said:


> So, can some one tell me how the folks on craigslist can sell a 250 lb butcher ready hog for $275 and not be losing. If what I am understanding is correct from this forum, you should have about 800 lbs of feed in one at that weight. What are folks paying for there feed, maybe the feed i have found is too high. Opinions?



I can buy 800lbs of feed for approx $160. Pay anywhere from $30 to $75 for a finisher and you're looking at a total direct cost of between $190 and $235. Now do I/would I sell my hogs at that weight for that price? Not a chance.


----------



## Mulegirl (Oct 6, 2010)

With the price we paid for our feeders and what we pay for feed, we could do that. We'd only make about $20 of profit, though that would be more if we were buying feed in bulk rather than 50 lbs at a time (it's $12/bag at our local coop).


----------



## Bubbas Boys (Apr 11, 2013)

Well I am glad to hear that the folk like you are not selling for this price. I have been trying to decide if I have one left what to sell it for but have no clue yet. Thanks for replies.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

You can sell at what ever price your salesmanship skills will allow. With 10-20 hogs a year, you can promote them and collect a premium. The Big Ag guys keep labor costs down, minimize losses, keep them growing fast and make a good living selling at contract. But they buy corn futures to lock in prices for the whole year, so they know their costs of production before the piglets are born.


----------



## ben70b (Jan 15, 2013)

The more pigs they have the less they need to make off each pig, maybe they use their own corn they grow and own their own mixer-grinder keeping cost down, maybe they write off their own grain and power in their hog sheds and sell for cash, maybe they are contact pigs and they swipe one from time to time and sell it for cash. Maybe some guy has two hogs in his back yard and he feeds them his garbage to keep feed cost low, lord only knows, especially with craigslist, it could be beaver meat.


----------



## cooper101 (Sep 13, 2010)

ImpulsiveFarmer said:


> I never see people selling these pigs enmass, so I assume these are people who have one or two pigs they need to get rid of fast.
> 
> That or they got them real cheap at auction and are trying to turn a quick profit.





ben70b said:


> maybe they are contact pigs and they swipe one from time to time and sell it for cash. Maybe some guy has two hogs in his back yard and he feeds them his garbage to keep feed cost low


I'm guessing either of these.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

I just talked to a guy I know last week. He told me he gets 275-300 pigs for $100 each. The catch is these are healthy pigs but he can't sell them (where ever) with the rest of his pigs because of some defect.( knot on their leg etc)
And NO, I can't even get in on the deal.Wish I could!


Wade


----------



## Wanda (Dec 19, 2002)

cooper101 said:


> I'm guessing either of these.




Why does everybody presume it is a scam because the price is lower? There is no law of economics that says you will get the highest price or make a profit on everything that we do!


----------



## bmurphy96 (Nov 23, 2013)

I would think most of these would be people who need quick money. It doesn't factor into my thinking really as they aren't typically going to be stock I want for my herd and my customers aren't going to be trolling craigslist to find a pig to carry to the butcher and then pick it up from the butcher... you get the idea.


----------



## Wanda (Dec 19, 2002)

If they do not sell it, what will the price be when it is 100 lbs. over butcher weight? You can not put them on the shelf for later. If you can not consume what you raise they have to sell for what a willing buyer will pay!


----------



## solsikkefarms (Jun 1, 2013)

There's also those people who raise their own pigs, feed them their own feed, and the time spend is a labor of love. Not much cost there, and if they can sell a pig on craigslist, that pays to put one in the freezer. Been there, done that.


----------



## ben70b (Jan 15, 2013)

I saw an ad on Craigslist for butcher hogs today, $.60/lb on the hoof


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

ben70b said:


> I saw an ad on Craigslist for butcher hogs today, $.60/lb on the hoof


There are some good buys on Craigslist . I did get two good boars from there. You have to go see what condition the pigs have been raised under. Its hard to sell some pigs in different locations and you may find a good buy on Craigslist. Just have to know your pigs.


----------



## BobbyB (Apr 6, 2009)

In this country the county youth stock shows and the big shows are cranking up. You will be able to by sifts for $125 up to $200 and those jokers have several hundred $$ worth of high end feed tied up in 'em. 

The auction barn that has the monthly hog sale is always glad when those are all gone because they glut the market and create havoc with normal prices.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

BobbyB said:


> In this country the county youth stock shows and the big shows are cranking up. You will be able to by sifts for $125 up to $200 and those jokers have several hundred $$ worth of high end feed tied up in 'em.
> 
> The auction barn that has the monthly hog sale is always glad when those are all gone because they glut the market and create havoc with normal prices.


Need to know what to look for in buying finished show pigs. I wouldn't have one all doctored up with Paylean. Feed additive that muscles them all up like weight lifters. ig:


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

Just because you finish a pig out on corn, doesn't mean that's what he ate most of his life.

Knew a commercial fisherman who raised his pigs on fish heads and guts...no way you could eat that mess. But finish them out the last eight weeks on corn...


----------



## HerseyMI (Jul 22, 2012)

Worse yet. A friend at work does a lot of barbecuing and roasting hogs, he told me he can get a hundred sixty pound hog butchered and ready to go on a roasting spit for $125 from one of the slaughter houses. The pigs come off a commercial pig farm. He won't buy from anywhere else ... understandably. Another slaughter house sells whole hogs prcessed and vac sealed for $219.00 and yes that is hog and all fees... $129.00 for half a hog processed and vac sealed. Neither include smoking or brats. Try competing with those prices! I may downsize.... considerably, or ....


----------



## BobbyB (Apr 6, 2009)

Kinda off topic but I haven understood the Incredible Hulk show hog thing at all. They dont look like that when raised in pastures or in confinement. 

Maybe to detail muscle build, but again, why? Thats not how they are grown for market.

And a gal at work was telling me now folks are feeding that high priced muscle developer to show broilers. Her and her son are just trying to do the best they can and hopefully make a few buck for him and she said she just cant justify the expense so, we all know where that leaves them.


----------



## ben70b (Jan 15, 2013)

I like to take the kids to the fair and look at the animals, I enjoy looking at cattle, I showed them when I was a kid and I like looking at the different breeds of pigs but I think my feeder pigs at home look a lot better than those show pigs but I doubt the judges would see it my way. I know one kid locally has been showing a bunch of pigs, I mean top notch, putting a lot of money into em. A couple years ago his mother insisted they kept one he had been showing to butcher, from what I understand they wound up throwing all the meat out, I guess it was terrible. I usually buy feeders off the guys that farrow show pigs, I buy the once they don't believe are worth showing, I take em home and put em outside and they thrive, turn out healthy, happy, and tasty so I'm sure being raised inside and eating that fancy feed makes a difference.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Well, if one had a 20-acre wooded pasture of oak and hickory with water like we had on the home farm, we might fill the slop troughs with whey and ground oats and corn on Monday and it would still be there fermenting when a hog might wander in for a drink on Sunday. Cost for that week was nil. If someone had that same arrangement now, January would be about the time when it comes time to either start buying feed or sell. Wild hogs manage to live quite well year-around. Often have thought of why we didn't just hog-wire the whole farm and turn those Durocs loose on 240 acres!

Martin


----------



## HerseyMI (Jul 22, 2012)

The ad says annual but they sell whole and half hogs processed for this price every month. Notice smoking is extra. The second pic is select cut prices... compete with that..... people spend what is in their wallet but you can charge anything you want.


----------



## cooper101 (Sep 13, 2010)

That's a crazy coincidence. The processor I use outsources their smoking to Little Town Jerky. They do an amazing job. I get so many "best bacon ever" and "best ham ever" comments about their stuff.

But about the pricing. They must be finding those pigs wandering loose around town to sell at that price.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

cooper101 said:


> But about the pricing. They must be finding those pigs wandering loose around town to sell at that price.


If you've got your own feed, everything else on the farm paid for, and main income are cash crops, hogs may be something just to keep busy with and make a little cash to boot. For labor, they are the less demanding of any regular farm animal and the only one which can, in fact, fend for themselves as evident of the feral population. As mentioned before, right now is when it's a need for more feed to counter the cold weather and maintain weight in the northern areas. It's also between the Christmas and Easter ham peaks so the overall demand is down. 

On our Craigslist right now, pork is going for anywhere from $2 to $3.50 hanging. Top end is that touted as pasture-fed, no GMO feed, no hormones, and any other gimmick that can add another 50Â¢ per pound. My freezers are mostly filled with venison but when I see nice big pork loins at HyVee for less than $1.50, one comes home with me! 

Martin


----------



## Bubbas Boys (Apr 11, 2013)

If this ad is from grocery store then that is no surprise to me. I was the meat manager at a small local and then a big corp meat dept until I was 29 years old and decided that the retail business is not for me (AT ALL!!). We had prices on several meat items that we lost a ton of money on but they price that way to get you in the door and hope you will come back. As Highlands always tells people if you are raising pigs do not try to compete with the local managers special!!


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

800 lbs of wheat here would cost about 50 bucks right now. Plus a bit of supplement. Not a bad profit to be had.


----------



## solsikkefarms (Jun 1, 2013)

There are a few large farms around here (basically 2 farm families that run the county Ag scene) These places have sweetheart deals with everyone around so lots of free food and plenty of land they raise pigs fast and cheap and sell them for little to nothing. It's like printing money.


----------



## paul98604 (Jun 16, 2012)

As Martin said, I can get $4 - $4.50/#. Some people are even at $5/# around here with all of our "gimmicks" such as organic, non-GMO, pasture raised, no hormones, happy pigs, and whatever other "gimmick" that we can think of to use to lure the poor, wealthy, sustainable, organic, hippie, morons into our pig pasture of deceit! LOL Ignore CL. CL is not reality. You will always find people on there giving stuff away for nothing, for multiple reasons. You can't factor CL into a marketing plan or use it to set pricing. I buy my Berks from a reputable breeder for $90-125/piglet depending on the season. I'll gladly pay that. I've never had a sick or unhealthy pig from my breeder, she takes really great care to make sure the pigs are healthy and happy...probably just another "gimmick" but I've fallen for it. I saw what a friend of mine bought "cheap" on CL, he was bragging about his "deal" but eventually he spent more in labor, deworming, anti-biotics, vet bills, etc. for his "cheap" pigs, than I did for my happy "gimmick" pigs. This may not always be the case but many of the deals on CL are a one time thing and most people I market to will not shop Craigslist for their food. Don't let it get in the way of a good marketing plan.


----------



## cooper101 (Sep 13, 2010)

I understand the economics of it, loss-leaders, seasonality, unique cost advantages, etc.

It's easy to say don't compete with the manager's special, but when my customers go to the processor and pick up their $4 a pound meat and while they're waiting for the meat to be brought up, they see the sign on the wall for the $1.19/pound whole hog, it makes the marketing challenge harder. Just an observation. I'm not whining about it; I never have a problem selling out and the people who value the difference will pay the higher price, you just have to factor that into the marketing and explain the differences. I just got a "best pork I've had in 40 years" email from a new customer. You just have to stay positive and explain the value.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Auction prices in northern Michigan.
* HOGS (sell following feeder cattle)​*​​​​&#8211; price is by the hundred weight​
* Butcher Hogs(200-299#)........................................................ $55.00 &#8211; $64.00​ Good Fleshy Sows(Ruffs).......................................................$58.00 &#8211; 60.00​ Boars and Stags..................................................................&#8230;.$17.00 - $20.00
*


----------



## ben70b (Jan 15, 2013)

If anyone is making any money at those prices please let me know how, the only thing I can figure is they feed so many in the large confinements that they don't need to make much per pig or maybe they need the loss for a right off.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

ben70b said:


> If anyone is making any money at those prices please let me know how, the only thing I can figure is they feed so many in the large confinements that they don't need to make much per pig or maybe they need the loss for a right off.


I'd have to guess their wives have jobs in town.


----------



## countrytime (Sep 23, 2012)

ben70b said:


> I saw an ad on Craigslist for butcher hogs today, $.60/lb on the hoof


That's what their bringing at auction, 260-280 lb


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

...hey, buddy, I've got a 300 pound boar that I'll take to the butcher for you. $100 and hardly any taint. I can't promise it wont stink, but I've been breeding away from that for a long while. 
If I can get a list of buyers, i'll let you know how to make money in the pork business....


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

haypoint said:


> Auction prices in northern Michigan.
> * HOGS (sell following feeder cattle)​*â price is by the hundred weight​
> * Butcher Hogs(200-299#)........................................................ $55.00 â $64.00​ Good Fleshy Sows(Ruffs).......................................................$58.00 â 60.00​ Boars and Stags..................................................................â¦.$17.00 - $20.00
> *


here hogs sell before cattle but after goats and those prices aren't much different than 5 years ago.... here, maybe even lower. boars .10/lb used to be. sows sometimes up to .70/lb depending on who was there and how many were available.


----------



## Lazy J (Jan 2, 2008)

ben70b said:


> If anyone is making any money at those prices please let me know how, the only thing I can figure is they feed so many in the large confinements that they don't need to make much per pig or maybe they need the loss for a right off.


Commercial hog farmers are NOT selling their hogs through local livestock auctions. The pigs sold through them are from hobby farmers or those that are not serious about raising pigs.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

An old guy a couple of years ago told me he got out of pig farming after 20 years because nobody could make money in pigs. Turned out he was selling at auction. He said he got less than it cost to feed them.


Auction: the best way to get the lowest quality for what you buy and the and the lowest price for what you sell.


----------



## Sarah J (Jun 28, 2003)

I just stumbled across this thread. I raise four Berkshire hogs per year. I buy them locally from a small producer, right after weaning for around $40 each.. I feed non-medicated feed requested at the local co-op in 500 to 1000 lb batches, bagged, and they have about 1/2 an acre of weedy land to root through, get our left-over eggs and kitchen scraps. The price of feed varies depending on the time of summer and current prices. I raise them to 6 months old and sell three, keeping the fourth for our own freezer. The typical weight is about 275 pounds, live weight and we sell them for the cost that it took to raise all four - essentially, we get ours raised and processed for the cost of our labor. They generally sell between $250 - 280 each. We kept the largest this year and it weighed in at 325lbs live. *grin* I consider it a profit! And when you do it in small numbers, it really is worthwhile.


----------



## HerseyMI (Jul 22, 2012)

haypoint said:


> ...hey, buddy, I've got a 300 pound boar that I'll take to the butcher for you. $100 and hardly any taint. I can't promise it wont stink, but I've been breeding away from that for a long while.
> If I can get a list of buyers, i'll let you know how to make money in the pork business....


Boars and stags sold between $32 and $42 per hundred-weight February 10th here. People are looking for breeding boars... hardly anyone has any. I wouldn't sell any breeding age gilt or sow for less than $350 but especially a boar right now.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

HerseyMI said:


> Boars and stags sold between $32 and $42 per hundred-weight February 10th here. People are looking for breeding boars... hardly anyone has any. I wouldn't sell any breeding age gilt or sow for less than $350 but especially a boar right now.


http://www.napoleontack.com/marketrpt.htm

Boars 22 to 38. a hundred weight

$150 will get you all the 240 pound butcher hogs you can stand.

I was at this sale, all the pigs looked clean and healthy. Nice pigs. 
If prices stay that low this spring, I may buy a few butcher weight hogs, run them on pasture for a few weeks and see if I can earn some big money marketing pastured pork.:facepalm:


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

Sarah J said:


> I feed ... kitchen scraps. ... I raise them to 6 months old and sell three


Careful. What you are doing is probably illegal. As a general rule the feds and states frown on feeding kitchen scraps and then selling the meat. This can get you a very hefty fine. If you're going to sell, check with your state's rules.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

As long as the kitchen scraps come from ones own kitchen, I don't think that there's a problem. It's the restaurant and grocery store scraps that they are most concerned with since that IS illegal.

Martin


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Paquebot said:


> As long as the kitchen scraps come from ones own kitchen, I don't think that there's a problem. It's the restaurant and grocery store scraps that they are most concerned with since that IS illegal.
> 
> Martin


Laws vary from state to state. Might want to check it out in your state just to be sure you aren't headed for trouble. Since there are diseases that can pass back and forth between hogs and people, it gets sort of worrisome.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

Paquebot said:


> As long as the kitchen scraps come from ones own kitchen, I don't think that there's a problem. It's the restaurant and grocery store scraps that they are most concerned with since that IS illegal. Martin


Only true if you are not selling the meat. Check your state law for clarity. Statutes are generally online. Don't run the risk of selling illegally. The reason for the law's being put in was to stop disease from cycling through the food chain.


----------



## HerseyMI (Jul 22, 2012)

haypoint said:


> http://www.napoleontack.com/marketrpt.htm
> 
> Boars 22 to 38. a hundred weight
> 
> ...



:goodjob: Lol!


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/grd/4337008181.html
$100 feeder pigs, 6 months old, 60 to 100 pounds.(?)


----------



## HerseyMI (Jul 22, 2012)

haypoint said:


> http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/grd/4337008181.html
> $100 feeder pigs, 6 months old, 60 to 100 pounds.(?)


Hey, I got a batch here that didn't grow a lick from December to February ... just now putting some leg on and a little weight. Its been a bad year for livestock around here as far as gaining weight. Hope mine really pack it on now til April.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

HerseyMI said:


> Hey, I got a batch here that didn't grow a lick from December to February ... just now putting some leg on and a little weight. Its been a bad year for livestock around here as far as gaining weight. Hope mine really pack it on now til April.


Didn't anyone tell you that you can't pasture hogs in northern Michigan? Ha Ha.
Snowballs and icicles with a bit of kitchen waste, just won't do it.:whistlin:


----------



## Muleman (Nov 8, 2013)

I got busy and been away for a bit, but interesting thread. 
To me C.L. is just like any other media to advertise something for sale, newspaper, website, FB page etc. There are as mentioned many reasons to find CHEAP pigs. Some are low quality, fed junk, some are people who make bad decisions and lose money? Lots of different reasons.
We have just went though several bad snow and ice storms in the last 2 months. I just seen a local CL add for someone selling a breeding age boar (registered) and 3 pure bred gilts along with all the fencing and pens and houses etc. "make an offer" the add says. The add says they intended to raise pigs to sell, but the winter weather has proved to be way more work than they intended and they just want rid of everything. Many people see or hear of profit being made in (name your commodity) and they jump in, ignorant of the details in hopes of making easy money. 
As to the feeding scraps, I agree check your local or state laws. Here in Arkansas according to the state regs. if you feed scraps to your pigs that are being sold, you must post a sign stating this for potential customers to see when they come to your farm. This is for your personal table scraps, restaurant scraps etc. a whole different set of regs.


----------



## ben70b (Jan 15, 2013)

I wish that craigslist ad was a little closer to me


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

ben70b said:


> I wish that craigslist ad was a little closer to me


LB sow and boar on Craigslist. Location of hogs in Carbondale, Il. Proven sows and boar.

$ 300 each.


----------



## ben70b (Jan 15, 2013)

Carbondale is still 300 miles from my place, I ain't ready for em anyhow, not that I couldn't get myself ready in a hurry if the rite deal came along. Thanks for looking out for me tho!


----------

